# In Cairo for a Week



## Savio (May 22, 2009)

Hi im in Cairo for a week of company training would like to spend time with similar visitors understanding/speaking english. Im a male christian. There r so few english speaking people around.


----------



## ibmonir (Jun 2, 2009)

*week visit in egypt*

hi, there are many english speaking people there and also type on google MCC church Maad, find out if you can visit friday there since you'll never be getting any trainning coz it's the week end there, 
Have a good stay there.


----------

